# Top dresser sand



## jt99715 (Aug 10, 2020)

Looking online, I'm having a hard time finding a walk behind top dresser that will work with sand. I see a lot of them will work with salt but no mention of sand. I don't want to top dress my lawn unevenly by throwing sand around with a shovel. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I imagine you are renting, call the place and ask them, but I imagine if it can do topsoil it can definitely do sand


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Do you have any links to the products you are looking at? If you only have 500 sq/ft you could get by with a drop spreader but you would have to make sure the sand was almost all the way dry, I would recommend getting play sand from Lowe's or Home Depot, if it is kept inside it should be perfectly dry and easy to use.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

It's quite challenging to find someone willing to rent a top dresser because they are so easily damaged by running rough materials through them. Those that do rent them may have a "professionals only" policy and the units typically stay very busy through the season.

Are you top dressing or leveling? If the goal is to level, I'm almost convinced that spreading small piles is just as good if not better than using a top dresser.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

The suggestion to use bagged play sand is the best. Especially considering you only have 500 sq ft to cover. Bagged sand works great in my Lesco. 
The other thing I've done is spread out wet sand in a thin layer on my driveway on a sunny day. Flip it a few times and it will dry out.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Shindoman said:


> The suggestion to use bagged play sand is the best. Especially considering you only have 500 sq ft to cover. Bagged sand works great in my Lesco.
> The other thing I've done is spread out wet sand in a thin layer on my driveway on a sunny day. Flip it a few times and it will dry out.


Put a tarp down first then do this. It's WAY easier to turn it if you can pull the tarp up on a side and then sweep/shovel it back out


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

quadmasta said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > The suggestion to use bagged play sand is the best. Especially considering you only have 500 sq ft to cover. Bagged sand works great in my Lesco.
> ...


I'm usually doing 1 or 1 1/2 yards at at time. It's not that big of a pile. The tarp would just be a pain in the *** if you ask me.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Bagged mason sand if you can find it will be a better option than bagged play sand. It is much finer in texture. I have used both and much prefer mason sand.


----------



## DeltaH2o9 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Gotta start somewhere, so can I use mason or plaster sand on my putting green or do I need to find golf course sand ? ( in Nor-Cal )


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DeltaH2o9 said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask this question. Gotta start somewhere, so can I use mason or plaster sand on my putting green or do I need to find golf course sand ? ( in Nor-Cal )


Hello and Welcome to TLF!!!!

You probably should have started your own thread but it is a quick and easy question and you are new here, so we will let it slide this time :lol: Feel free to ask whatever questions you may have as we are all here to help :thumbup:

Mason sand should be just fine for your putting green as it is usually pretty fine particle size wise, if you are getting it in bulk, I would go by the place you are getting it and look before you buy. Not too sure what plaster sand is so I can't say either way on that one.


----------

